# Slick Coat



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello everybody...My pup will be 11 weeks old Monday... I am wondering when will his coat start to slick out.. I feed him purina puppy chow and mix a slice of bread in once or twice a day... Any and all comments would be greatly appreciated.... thanks


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

by slick out, you mean get shiny.if so. with that food i dont think it will ever happen,its full of corn and byproducts.and i didnt see omega 6 and 3. i would recommend changing to a higher quality feed.and you will really see a difference.iam currently feeding my pup totw and he looks really good. my freind is having good results with canidae.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Love canidae. Coats look great and my one dog is 14.5 years old and still pretty active.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Get your dog food facts @ dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya I wouldnt feed that food, we feed orijen and looove the results my dogs have great coats. heard good stuff about TOTW also as far as kibble. alot of people on here that feed a raw diet have nice looking coats on there dogs as well but you'd have to hit one of them up for info I dont know much on raw diet.


----------



## TTMF (Apr 8, 2010)

i feed my 5 month old XL pup wellness. here's a couple pics of his coat.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

def change the food, there are quit a few great threads on here about it just search diet


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

my pup has had a shiny, slick coat since I brought her home @ 9 weeks. Maybe your pup's coat will never be what you're looking for.. I'd check out the 'rents, see what theirs are like. It wouldn't hurt (and would in fact be better) to switch the pup's food over. At the very least, a food like Purina ONE or Pro Plan.. at the best, Innova, Innova EVO, Canidae, or Taste of the Wild. If you have the time to research and prepare... go Raw. My breeder had Indie on Pro Plan and raw meaty bones(RMB's), and I've switched her over to Innova EVO and RMB's. good luck.. and a couple pictures would be awesome!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Indie said:


> my pup has had a shiny, slick coat since I brought her home @ 9 weeks. Maybe your pup's coat will never be what you're looking for.. I'd check out the 'rents, see what theirs are like. It wouldn't hurt (and would in fact be better) to switch the pup's food over. At the very least, a food like Purina ONE or Pro Plan.. at the best, Innova, Innova EVO, Canidae, or Taste of the Wild. If you have the time to research and prepare... go Raw. My breeder had Indie on Pro Plan and raw meaty bones(RMB's), and I've switched her over to Innova EVO and RMB's. good luck.. and a couple pictures would be awesome!


oh wow your pup is such a cutie i love her!!!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Aireal said:


> oh wow your pup is such a cutie i love her!!!


 Me, too! Thanks! <3


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Better food
Omega fatty acids like a good fish oil
and NO bread


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

TTMF said:


> i feed my 5 month old XL pup wellness.


Just FYI, your dog really shouldn't be eating Large Breed or anything of the sort, especially as a puppy b/c it can cause him to grow too quick and grow out of proportion. APBTs, ASTs, and Am Bullies do not need a large breed formula. Large breed and XL formulas are designed for Mastiff type breeds. Just wanted to point that out to you. But your dog is beautiful! Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## TTMF (Apr 8, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Just FYI, your dog really shouldn't be eating Large Breed or anything of the sort, especially as a puppy b/c it can cause him to grow too quick and grow out of proportion. APBTs, ASTs, and Am Bullies do not need a large breed formula. Large breed and XL formulas are designed for Mastiff type breeds. Just wanted to point that out to you. But your dog is beautiful! Thanks for sharing him with us.


thanks. he's not on the large breed puppy formula, just the regular puppy.


----------



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys.. pics are posted in my photo albums... take a look and comment...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Fish oil!!!!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Deniro is a cutie, love the spots


----------



## Gee (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks perfect pit.... you're friend has nice spots too... lovely....


----------

